

Nexus S to serve as brain for 3 robots aboard the ISS - adeelarshad82
http://www.geek.com/articles/geek-cetera/nexus-s-to-serve-as-brain-for-3-robots-aboard-the-iss-2011078/

======
51Cards
I love seeing commercial hardware re-purposed for things like this. Sometimes
we forget just how flexible these little devices we all carry around can be.

Second thought: Angry Birds in Sssspppaaaaaccceeee....

------
martythemaniak
I think the Open Accessory was the most significant announcement of Google IO
this year. It'll be interesting to see what kind of stuff comes out of it.

------
anactofgod
Here is a NASA page with more info about the Sphere project...
[http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/station/main/spheres_smart...](http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/station/main/spheres_smartphone.html)

------
Matt_Cutts
That's cool. This video is pretty neat too:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nl6lZbyLkzs>

------
benatkin
Do they wish that the Nexus S had an SD Card like I did?

------
hammock
"Hello, Dave."

------
RyanKearney
I heard they tried to use an iPhone but the Chinese kept remotely hacking it
with a simple pdf exploit.

